# harmful for human?



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

Do small particles came from the feathers of a pigeon could be harmful for human? Because some says when we inhale it can go through our brain and can cause brain cancer or any other disease? Is that true?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, syhann! They do not cause brain cancer. That is called pigeon "dust' and is like dander from a dog or cat. Yes, you can inhale the dust and it can cause inflammation or an allergic reaction to the proteins in the dust. In severe cases, it can cause "pigeon keepers lung". It is advised to wear a mask in the loft and to change shoes and clothes after visiting the loft. Smoking has been shown to increase your chances of contracting the disease. Hope this helps.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Have heard that some people will have allergic reaction to the pigeon dust.

Brain cancers and other fatal diseases - Have never heard of any such thing. If you could find any related article please do let us know.

Here is a thread below in which we were discussing about the history of human's association with pigeons, from that time till now we haven't come across any harmfull references related to diseases

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/how-was-the-racing-homer-originally-developed-45458.html


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

oh thanks,I stand corrected,i just want to make sure because my mother is always arguing me about that,i will now explain that to her,*THANK YOU* so much!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> some says when we inhale it can go through our brain and can cause brain cancer or any other disease? Is that true?


It is amazing what frightening nonsense people come up with . I am certain that they do it because they that frightening information will make more of an impact.

The pigeon dander will not go into the brain or cause cancer. It is not carcinogenic and does not enter the blood stream, it only enters the lungs and usually does no harm at all. What can happen is that a small minority of people who have prolonged ( over several years) and intense (eg. keeping birds in the bedroom) exposure to pigeons, parrots parakeets etc. develop an allergic reaciton called Hypersensitivity Pneumonitis. Most will recover completely if they get rid of their birds.

Some people who develop this disease (like me and Trees Gray on this forum) have to balance their love for their birds and the pleasure that they get from their birds against the health risks involved in keeping them and make adjustments like not keeping the birds in the house and wearing a mask in the aviary.

I developed this allergy about 4 years ago, I saw the respiratory specialist yesterday and he said that my lung function tests were 107% of what would be considered normal at my age...he also asked for details of the mask that I wear to pass on to other patients that don't want to part with their birds.


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

*THANKS* for the info....


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

looks like you are an expert,*thanks* for the information,this site is the best!thanks for people like you....oh,by the way,my little bro have an asthma,is it harmful for him the pigeon dander?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SYHANN said:


> Do small particles came from the feathers of a pigeon could be harmful for human? Because some says when we inhale it can go through our brain and can cause brain cancer or any other disease? Is that true?


 If you think about it, one should not inhale anything other then 100% pure air....not dust...no particles....no air pollution of any kind. Tell your Mom to lock you up in your room in an air bubble, just like that kid in that movie. Have all the air filtered into your room, and of course never go outside and gawd forbid...expose yourself to the sun's harmful rays...cause that can cause skin cancer. And for goodness sake !! STAY OUT of SCHOOL !!!  All kinds of germs from the other kids can most certainly make you sick and some can kill you !!!!

Oh...what would we do without Mom's....ya just got to love them. You will need to provide some real information so your Mom can feel OK that you are not going to get sick and die from holding a pigeon. Much more likely, that you will get sick from inhaling something from a human.

PS. 

I have COPD and I have figured out how to work around my pigeons, your brother with asthma should either stay out of your loft, or wear a mask. If you have proper ventilation inside your loft, then it should not be dusty in the first place. Because pigeons do not do well in a dusty loft either.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I had childhood asthma, and remember the fear of not being able to breath...so I wear a 3m resperator when I'm cleaning the loft


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

YES pigeon dust will effect the brain. . Sypmtoms are at first you start want to visit your birds more. Then you start to want a few more birdss. Find others tht like the pigeon hobby also that you can visit with.. other then that loft dust. over time effects the lungs. Good air exchange keeps dust down. When cleaning the loft a mask helps keep you from breathing the dust.. But there are many a job where people are exposed to dust and it effects them also.


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

thank you very much for the info!!!! c",)


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------

